# Minimum space requirement for an LGD?



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

We have about 2 acres total.  The pasture is about 1.5 acres. I plan to cross fence it so we can rotate grazing.  

I really have no faith in my neighbors behind us to keep their dogs out of my place.  We have a fence and a seasonal creek separating us but they do not have a fence and they let their dogs roam and come up on my fence all the time.  

I've been thinking about investing in an LGD for some time now.  We already have 4 dogs but I would feel great about having a dog out there with the animals.  I am selling off my goats now, and plan to maintain a small herd of sheep (5-6).  

Would that amount of space be sufficient for an LGD or should I just keep carrying my .45 on me?


----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2013)

Eh, depends on the dog. 
I have 4 acres to the animals, my pup stays in two spots nearly 23 hours of the day. But she does make rounds and follows the critters. I wouldn't want to down grade the room she is now used to, though. She grew up in a 200x200ft area with the birds and rabbits, then was moved out into pasture. But when she's back in the small yard, she gets bored and makes a huge mess. 

I'd keep the gun around even with a dog for back up!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Eh, depends on the dog.
> I have 4 acres to the animals, my pup stays in two spots nearly 23 hours of the day. But she does make rounds and follows the critters. I wouldn't want to down grade the room she is now used to, though. She grew up in a 200x200ft area with the birds and rabbits, then was moved out into pasture. But when she's back in the small yard, she gets bored and makes a huge mess.
> 
> I'd keep the gun around even with a dog for back up!


I doubt my SO would actually let me get another dog but I would love to have one out there.

I do carry the .45 as well as keep a sharp pitch fork handy on the side of the barn.  I really don't trust those neighbors or their dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

It is sufficient.  Not sure what kind you are looking for but I think you would like the Anatolian Shepherd / Kangal the best. Generally Males of these breeds are highly male/male aggressive. I know you would consider that because you have other dogs. Once your LGD establishes territory it may not allow your other dogs in it. May be fine outside of that area but not in. If you allow the other dogs in from the beginning and its your normal daily routine it should work out fine. I know you have experience with dogs and may know that but many dog people also do not know how different LGD's are. They are not like any other dogs. Training for poultry is usually the biggest issue. I think you would love the above breeds!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> It is sufficient.  Not sure what kind you are looking for but I think you would like the Anatolian Shepherd / Kangal the best. Generally Males of these breeds are highly male/male aggressive. I know you would consider that because you have other dogs. Once your LGD establishes territory it may not allow your other dogs in it. May be fine outside of that area but not in. If you allow the other dogs in from the beginning and its your normal daily routine it should work out fine. I know you have experience with dogs and may know that but many dog people also do not know how different LGD's are. They are not like any other dogs. Training for poultry is usually the biggest issue. I think you would love the above breeds!


I am good friends with a local Anatolian breeder who keeps theirs with sheep.  Perhaps I'll speak with them more about those breeds.  

I would really love to be able to have my others dogs out in that pasture.  Not my chihuahua, he is not allowed out there, but my other dogs love it.  

Things to ponder


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

That is awesome you have a breeder close to you, in our neck of the woods they are far and NONE! 

I do LOVE LOVE LOVE my pyrs but they are much more stubborn and can be so flippin hardheaded .... you kinda give me the impression you are not one to put up with a GP's "I know better than You attitude"   Sad thing is they usually do know better than us... and we can be real slow to get it. 

I also think heavy LGD crosses are great too... these crosses are not mutts- they make great LGD's as long as all the crossing in them are LGD breeds.  They will steal your heart!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> That is awesome you have a breeder close to you, in our neck of the woods they are far and NONE!
> 
> I do LOVE LOVE LOVE my pyrs but they are much more stubborn and can be so flippin hardheaded .... you kinda give me the impression you are not one to put up with a GP's "I know better than You attitude"   Sad thing is they usually do know better than us... and we can be real slow to get it.
> 
> I also think heavy LGD crosses are great too... these crosses are not mutts- they make great LGD's as long as all the crossing in them are LGD breeds.  They will steal your heart!


I'd be fine with their attitude if they did their job


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

Naughty spoiled brat...






still can't find the cheese...





to this....










our Anatolian girl...





LGD's...they are all "that" 

I think you will love having an LGD and you'd be great with one!!!!!!!!!!!

..btw the pyr isn't normally on the counter...anymore... we put everything up on the fridge now


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

This is the breeder I know of locally. 

http://www.anatoliandog.org/members/gerlachranch.htm


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 17, 2013)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Now I just have to convince the man  I'm good at that though.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Naughty spoiled brat...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_copy_of_sam_0365.jpg
> 
> still can't find the cheese...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_copy_of_sam_0372.jpg


I know this is a somewhat older topic, but these 2 pics really made me laugh.
Just look at this thief, too busy looking for cheese to even notice or care that someone's collecting proof against him


----------



## babsbag (Apr 26, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Now I just have to convince the man  I'm good at that though.


Any luck?

I see that you are in No. CA. There are quite a few ads for LGD pups on CL right now up around Redding. I wish I had more land so I could justify a third dog.


----------

